# Youtube HLS or RTMP? What's the difference.



## Leofunk (Jan 18, 2021)

Setting up for my first live concert stream and I see my choices for Youtuve are either Youtube HLS or Youtube RTMP. What is the correct selection?
thanks.


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 19, 2021)

YouTube Live Streaming Ingestion Protocol Comparison (google.com)

In short, HLS is "better for 4K resolution because of HEVC support. Supports HDR. Not suitable for ultra-low latency."

It's worth noting that OBS doesn't support HDR, and we don't expose HEVC support.


----------



## GME (Feb 16, 2021)

Is this political speak for the fact that you do support HEVC but choose not to "expose it" due to a deal made with you (OBS) and the licensing holders?


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 17, 2021)

GME said:


> Is this political speak for the fact that you do support HEVC but choose not to "expose it" due to a deal made with you (OBS) and the licensing holders?


I don't do political speak. I personally don't know the licenses well enough to comment accurately, I just know that due to the complexity of the license(s) for HEVC, OBS does not provide a way to use HEVC when encoding. My perspective on this topic is incredibly simple because I have never had a reason to dig into HEVC myself - I'm just a random code contributor & support volunteer when it comes down to it.


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Mar 11, 2021)

GME said:


> Is this political speak for the fact that you do support HEVC but choose not to "expose it" due to a deal made with you (OBS) and the licensing holders?


Being that OBS supports custom FFMPEG output, I'd recommend you try that route using the nvenc_hevc output in advanced options if you want to use hevc that badly.

Another route would be to either send a full screen projector output from program (or decklink output if you have a BM card) out to a separate hardware HEVC HLS encoder.


----------



## GME (Mar 13, 2021)

RockNRollGeek said:


> Being that OBS supports custom FFMPEG output, I'd recommend you try that route using the nvenc_hevc output in advanced options if you want to use hevc that badly.
> 
> Another route would be to either send a full screen projector output from program (or decklink output if you have a BM card) out to a separate hardware HEVC HLS encoder.


Unfortunately I only have an AMD (RX480) in my system, was just curious :) Thanks for the info though, will come in handy for the future maybe :)


----------



## Dream's Unlimited (Sep 12, 2022)

hey should i choose rtmp or hsl?


----------

